# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  alazona1

## alazona1

http://imgur.com/ZuN70oncitoj : kur po shkarkoj nje film po ma qet qe nuk bon me media player kam ba edhe nje screen si kjo foto qe kam rrumbullaksu met kuqe:

----------

